# Kody & Khloe



## Pitdoodle (Dec 9, 2010)

(I have been having plenty of trouble editing my profile albums due to some disappearing buttons, so instead I will start a new thread.):argh:
Kody is a 15 month old cream & red miniature and Khloe is a 17 week old brown spoo. My wife and I have been having a lot fun raising these two kooky poodles. :aetsch:


----------



## Pitdoodle (Dec 9, 2010)

Khloe was 20 inches tall and over 20 lbs recently at 4 months old. She is a pretty big girl, now Kody is not too thrilled that his little sister can boss him around.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Very nice pictures! Thanks for sharing. Very lucky kids, that they have each other to play with and enjoy. Looks like they really have a great time together.


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

Great pics! Your spoos white feet are adorable on her! And your mini looks a lot like mine, with the golden/red ears. I'm jealous that you have two poodles!


----------



## Roxi Rocks It (Mar 2, 2011)

I do agree. Isn't that cream on the face cute. Roxi is on the small side for a SPOO - better for us in many ways. She is 44 lbs. Such a lover girl.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Great pictures! I especially loved the one where Khloe has a bow in his hair...so cute


----------



## Pitdoodle (Dec 9, 2010)

Well Kody was raised with a dog mentor Lindsay the pitbull, but she hasn't been available so we knew we needed to get him a new K9 playmate. It worked out great with Khloe because she started out as a little rat that Kody could beat up and now she basically is the big dog that Kody is accustomed to having around. He gets depressed when they are apart, not that it happens much. We think Khloe is going to be at least an average size spoo when she is done growing because she has been ahead of the minimum specs on the spoo growth chart I have found, plus her mom is a big girl.
As you can probably tell from a couple pics, Khloe got her 1st haircut. We had her clipped at our groomer so they could rough in a continental clip, but I am going to attempt to continue it on my own.:afraid: This forum has been instrumental in us deciding in investing in our own grooming supplies and so far I am decent with clipping their faces and paws. 
BTW thanks for the comments all, we appreciate it.


----------



## Pitdoodle (Dec 9, 2010)

*Long Overdue Picture Update*

If people are interested I will get a few more pics ready.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Pitdoodle: Looks like they really are great together! You are so lucky.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Khloe has on spats! Great pictures!


----------



## Pitdoodle (Dec 9, 2010)

thank you!!! sunny is very handsome! love his colors!


----------



## Pitdoodle (Dec 9, 2010)

My wife and I thank you for the replies! Yes these two Poos make a great team especially when they team up to trick us. We are sorry Petitpie, neither of us know what "spats" are, can you get us up to speed. 

Lol my wife replied 1st and didn't tell me.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Spats? Sorry! lol 

Spats were light-colored coverings that men wore over the tops of their darker shoes, before and about the 20's. I just googled "spats" and find they are making a comeback, as many costume looks do from time to time. They were considered to be very spiffy at the time, and they're now seen on stage and in period movies. I've studied costume history and forgot! lol

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spats_(footwear)


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Great photos ! I love the way they look here :


----------



## Pitdoodle (Dec 9, 2010)

nu2poodles said:


> Great photos ! I love the way they look here :


They look very similar to your dog cruising over the water, great pic btw. If I can get my standard Khloe more comfortable with the water I will try to duplicate that shot in the summer.


----------

